# My LEDs DIY Builds



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I started a thread on my DIY LED fixtures. I'm slowly switching all my tanks over. Since nothing on the market meets my needs, I building my own. You really be surprised how much of a markup the manufacturers are charging. I can get 1 watt unmounted LEDs around $0.25 and 3 watt around $0.50. Here is the url if you want to follow. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=84255


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nice, wonder how much PAR you will get from those.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Sure be nice once you/somebody has a nice, well documented build for DIY LED lights. Certainly need to know comparisons of various LEDs relative to current alternatives.

Assuming you did your homework on other freshwater builds, do you have any good links for us?

Bob


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Bob, 
My inspiration of the lighting needs comes from looking at http://www.stevesleds.com (good company btw). Steve designed his systems to support the growth of the stony corals that have very high light requirements. So I'm using his research as a base for my designs. The corals get the necessary light from the cool white bulbs. The blue are for making the flourcent colors pop. So in researching the warm white to cool white, i turned to see what our indoor gardners using. For t5ho, they recommend 3:1 cool to warm ratio. Since we are dealing with a bulb that is just blue LEDs with phosphorus added to create white, i wanted more warm red to counter balance. The warm white is 2700-3000k and cool white is 6500-7000k. Both are within the usable spectrum of the plants.

This weekend I'll start at creating a documented how to. I want to build another fixture to test on my 10g planted tank.

If I'm starting to peak interest, I got great news for you. I've established communication with the Chinese manufacturer in getting the LEDs directly.


----------



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

nice, as u have said b4 later this summer u will help me with leds and i cant wait lol


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

who is the seller on eBay for the 3 watt leads. Can't find any for the price u listed


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Tina_200906 key word to use is led beads 

I'm in talks with manufacturer to directly buy from them.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to let you know that just after a week, I'm getting good growth and my hygrophila difformis want to emerge. All the details are posted in my extensive lighting thread.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wanted to give an update, I have ordered 300 x 3w LEDs from Hong Kong this week. You will be seeing a lot of activity as I convert ALL my tanks to LED during this summer.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Robert, this is a great thread. I have been trying to convert my smaller tanks to leds but the cost and availability has always been one factor to shy away from leds. I am going to watch your progress and build. Thanks


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Robert, I see a visit from the PAR meter in your future.

I hear rumors that PAR meters do not measure light from LEDs accurately. I'm tempted to dismiss this as an excuse for low PAR readings from some very pricey commercial models. Do you know anything about this?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep true from what I was told it's has something with how the par picks up the light, or how it breaks down to p.u.r.(use able light)../ i'd really like to see how leds read out it seems every aquarium company is going leds. I see aquaeon starting making t5 light fixtures that look like the normal output t5 coral life fixtures, now aquaeon is even making led fixtures problem is doesn't tell what spectrum the leds are..


----------

